# JB kaffee



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I think I've just placed an order for some beans - it's all in German and I have no idea









Looking forward to receiving these, assuming of course I've ordered beans and not something random


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Next time try Google Translate ! lol


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

which ones did you order?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Translate kept resetting to German so wasn't much help.

I hopefully went for one of each espresso option.


----------



## AlexB (Mar 20, 2013)

Prufrock is selling bags from JB, and has them on as its regular espresso at the mo, I think. The flat white I had there today was incredibly tasty.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Pretty sure they serve this at Mothers Milk, great tasting coffee. Probably one of my favourites.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

10 days after order and no product or communications beyond my initial order confirmation and my chaser email has just bounced as well.

No looking good for getting any beans


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Spoke too soon - all waiting for me when I made it home


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

My gear hasn't been up and running much since I moved so I thought it was time to stock back up. Every website should make you order in another language


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Pretty sure Will at mothers milk uses the JB beans (confirmed in link below). We were both introduced to them by Paul Bonner when he was the coffee consultant at the Rapha cafe on Brewer St.

Their Konga was amazing a couple of years ago.

http://www.mothersmilkcoffee.com/coffee/


----------

